# Topics > 5G >  5G will make sex dolls so realistic

## qiouxdoll

High-speed networks will undoubtedly help them get more reliable connections. Not only that, but compared to 4G, users can download movies and games more easily. So that it is likely that in the near future, human beings will be inseparable.

----------

